# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  lỗi win.ai giúp giùm

## yurycandy

tự nhiên bật khởi động máy lên thì nó thông báo là phải activer lại win.nhưng mình serch chuột phải vào coputer thì nó đã activer win rồi mà nhưng sao khởi động máy là bị lỗi đó.nó thông báo là the activation period has expired.lỗi 0x004f009 và mỗi lần khởi động thì màn hình bị đen sau 1 chút thì nó mới hết ai biết giúp giùm.tiện đây anh đăngkhoaonline cho em xin cái yahoo của anh để em liên lạc anh cho nhanh đc không cam ơn anh

----------


## phimlen1

> tự nhiên bật khởi động máy lên thì nó thông báo là phải activer lại win.nhưng mình serch chuột phải vào coputer thì nó đã activer win rồi mà nhưng sao khởi động máy là bị lỗi đó.nó thông báo là the activation period has expired.lỗi 0x004f009 và mỗi lần khởi động thì màn hình bị đen sau 1 chút thì nó mới hết ai biết giúp giùm.tiện đây anh đăngkhoaonline cho em xin cái yahoo của anh để em liên lạc anh cho nhanh đc không cam ơn anh


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
hệ điều hành của bạn đang báo lỗi và yêu cầu bạn active. bạn thử active lại xem, bạn không nói rõ bạn đang sử dụng win 7 hay win xp nên bạn thử active bằng công cụ sau nha:
win xp 
win 7
yahoo của mình là: baohanhonline04 [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## innguyengia

em đang sài win7 anh ơi.không biết win bị gì hay là bị máy nữa.máy hoạt động chậm hơn lúc trước

----------


## longland

bị lỗi active thôi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
bạn thử cái trên không được thì bản thử cái này xem download

----------

